# 2 Interpretations of Clair De Lune



## Guest (Sep 23, 2020)

Here are links to two versions of Debussy's Clair De Lune.






and






I picked two I happen to know. It doesn't matter who they are, or how good you think they are compared to others I could have picked for the purposes of this discussio:; I could have picked any two to ask these same questions. However, if these links don't work where you are, by all means find others.

What do the differences between them tell us about the significance of performer interpretation in our listening?

Do the differences matter - to an understanding of what the composer intended, or to our enjoyment?

Is there a difference in allowing greater room for interpretation - for a single performer, or for a conductor/orchestra?


----------

